# Super Rare Camera



## Mitica100 (Feb 14, 2007)

The _*Red Flag*_ Chinese camera, one of the most sought after by collectors, a copy of the M series Leica.

Mao Tze Dun's (former Chairman of the Chinese Communist Party) wife, Jiang, liked the Leica M so much she ordered a factory to be built for making these cameras. Not many of them were built and very few 'escaped' over the Chinese borders.

This one is offered for sale on the Fleabay, however, I can't afford it, it's over $12,000!

Anyone offering to buy this one for me? As a Valentine's Day present?


----------



## terri (Feb 14, 2007)

And here I thought you started this thread to offer to buy it for ME!


----------



## Oldfireguy (Feb 14, 2007)

$12,000!  Deep pockets.


----------



## Peanuts (Feb 14, 2007)

Crumb, I had just completed a project on that period of China's history - shame I didn't know this before, I would have included a little photography knowledge into my project.

Anyways, *whistles* 12k eh? Just sell the house, common, you know it is worth it.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 14, 2007)

Mitica100 said:


> --This one is offered for sale on the Fleabay, however, I can't afford it, it's over $12,000!--


what is fleabay? Are is that joke?


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 14, 2007)

Fleabay? Jus' plain ol' Ebay. :lmao:


----------



## fmw (Feb 15, 2007)

You could save a lot of money and get a better camera by buying a plain old M6 or M7.


----------



## montresor (Feb 15, 2007)

Ditto fmw, I would think there would be a limit to what somebody would spend on a collectible camera. You could even get a Leica M8 and a good Leitz lens for it (as long as they've worked out the "green line" bug), and still have some change left.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 15, 2007)

fmw said:


> You could save a lot of money and get a better camera by buying a plain old M6 or M7.


 
Totally agree with you but there are collectors and collectors. Some collect the very rare and unusual, no matter how good or bad the camera is.


----------

